# Cva mountain rifle 54 cal



## BLOODHOUND OWNER (Oct 15, 2009)

I recently obtained a CVA 54 CAL MOUNTAIN RIFLE  32" long barrel 54 cal ,fitted with set-triggers, maple stock. I know nothing  about black powder arms. In calling CVA I found it was a early  production. I would like to speak to someone that is knowledgeable on this rifle. Thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 15, 2009)

Is it flint or percussion? I have an old one in flintlock, pretty good gun. Looks much better and more authentic than the newer CVA repros, too.


----------



## stsid1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'll tell u one time, you'll love the triggers, nice and smooth once adjusted correctly.


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Oct 15, 2009)

4 screw patch box were excellent shooting barrels 1 in 66 made by Douglas Barrel company


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 15, 2009)

What is it you would like to know?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 15, 2009)

I have been shootin one in .50 cal for 30 years , and love it. Maple Stock, 2 Barrel tenons, double triggers, German silver patchbox & front sight with Brown barrel and hardware. PM me for any info I can provide.


----------



## BLOODHOUND OWNER (Oct 16, 2009)

*54 Cal CVA MOUNTAIN RIFLE*

Thanks for everyones  replies. I am private messaging a few members now. Thanks again and you might see it going up on the For sale side soon.


----------



## fishdog (Oct 16, 2009)

I have one in 50 cal. as well. They are great shooters, I would be interested in owning a .54. Let me know when you are ready to sell.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 19, 2009)

Tight round ball/patch combo regardless of ball size...Try various
patch material untill you get a "tight" combo...75gr to 90 gr yield
good target and hunting velocities....You can shoot conical bullets
if you keep 40 yd max shots, otherwise a tight ball/patch
combo will be good to 50+ yds...These are not 100yd guns....
The 54cal has a trajectory of a rainbow...
I have been shooting a Hawken 54 cal for over 20 yrs...Same basic
design as your gun...
Your ball/patch needs to be tight..Can't over emphasize this fact
enough...If your ball/patch combo is easy to load, you are not
going to get the best accuracy..


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 19, 2009)

Want to sell it ?


----------



## BLOODHOUND OWNER (Oct 22, 2009)

*54 Cal CVA MOUNTAIN RIFLE*

First off let me thank everyone for responding to my inquiry. I learned more with your replys and Pm s than I could in alot of research. I did get a wide range of value from 250. to 500. I decided to clean it like I was told by a fellow member, and the wife decided it would become her property to finish off the landing with old pictures and stuff. Thanks again


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 22, 2009)

They do make good display rifles...Just make sure you lube her
up with Bore Butter before hanging on the wall....Next fall, she
will be ready to "go huntin".......


----------



## Wade95 (May 1, 2010)

Great looking dog Donny. Haaaa


----------



## LanceColeman (May 4, 2010)

ah. the ol CVA mt. rifle.. they start life out lookin like this.......(Bottom rifle)





And with some elbow grease and patience, they end up lookin like.. this......




add about 14 dollars worth of primitve buckhorns sites and a nickel silver blade and they shoot round balls extremely well!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (May 5, 2010)

Lance that there kinda looks like you done took a sows ear and turned it into a silk purse my friend.


----------

